# O'Neal pays for slain girl's funeral



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Touching*



> FAYETTEVILLE, N.C. - Basketball star Shaquille O'Neal has paid for the funeral of a 5-year-old North Carolina girl whose kidnapping and slaying received national news coverage.
> 
> The Fayetteville Observer in North Carolina reported Thursday that the Cleveland Cavaliers player was touched by the case of Shaniya Davis.
> 
> ...


Such a shame what happened to the girl.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

It's beyond a shame. The girl's crazy mother went and got her killed. It's a tragedy.

On a side note, I can't help but feel that if this were Payton Manning or Tom Brady or some other N.F.L. guy it would be all over E.S.P.N. and they would be smothering us with the details instead of the touching story being pushed to the side like it has been.


----------

